# Golden Cheetah variability index



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm relatively new to analyzing power data and I'm using golden cheetah. I'm trying to find the variability index for a specific interval. Does gc support his or is it not shown? I can't seem to find anything on the website apart from here:

GoldenCheetah

All it states is that this term is the same for GC and TrainingPeaks.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

You need to add VI to the metrics displayed for intervals in 
Menu Bar->Tools->Options->Metrics->Intervals
https://github.com/GoldenCheetah/GoldenCheetah/wiki/UG_310_Preferences_Metrics

View attachment 302327


----------

